# Outlook XP mit SP3 Zugriff verweigert auf Programme



## luckybaby (12. März 2004)

Hallo,

nach Einspielung von SP3 für Office XP wird der Zugriff anderer Programme (z.B. Estos Procall) immer mit einer Abfrage von Outlook quitiert. Dort heißt es: Ein anderes Programm versucht auf Ihre Email-Adressen zu zugreifen. Wollen Sie das erlauben (bis max 10 Minuten).

Die Freigabe der Endungen in der Registry bringen hier gar nix. Hab ich schon gemacht. Es gibt da ein kleines Programm (ClickYes) unter Google zu finden. Dieses automatisiert das "Ja" sagen.

Nur wer sagt schon immer gerne Ja?

Hat jemand eine andere Lösung?

Besten Dank


----------



## Amethyst (4. April 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir ein Artikel bei Heise

SP3 für Office XP arbeitet nicht mit Anti-Spam-Software zusammen

Gruß Amethyst


----------

